# Smokers For Soldiers



## tjohnson (Nov 11, 2010)

With the Holidays coming up and so many of our Men and Women in the Military still overseas, I thought the members of SMF could make a small difference.

I've thought about this for awhile, and decided to offer a 6x6 A-MAZE-N-SMOKER incl. (3) 1# Pkgs. A-MAZE-N-DUST in "Exchange" for a box filled with items from the list below, requested by Men and Women in our Military.

I'll offer (10) smokers for "Exchange"

There are (2) Parts to my offer, so _*PLEASE READ CAREFULLY!*_

I'll try to post a PDF or Word.doc of the list for download, but for now you could "Cut & Paste" the list into Word or Notepad.

THANK YOU!

Todd

*Part 1** - The Exchange*

I will send you (1) 6x6 A-MAZE-N-SMOKER incl. (3) 1# Pkgs. of Sawdust, shipped to your address.  You fill a USPO Large Flat Rate Box(Approx.12"x12"x6" & costs $14.70) with items from the list below and ship to my address.  After I receive your box, your A-MAZE-N-SMOKER and Sawdust will be shipped.  I'll also post pics of the items you sent, and ship the box to a Military Man or Woman in *Part 2*.   Items can be purchased from Target, Walmart, Dollar Store, Etc.  Place all liquid items in ZipLoc bags and DO NOT send aerosol cans.  Send me a PM if you're interested in an "Exchange" and we can work out the details.

*Part 2 - Military Men & Women*

I am asking for members to forward the names of a family member or friend in the Military, who may need a "Care Package" sent to them.  Please have the correct shipping info and I would prefer _"You"_ personally contact the soldier as they may have a request for personal items.   PM me and we can work out the details.

This list was compiled from a number of different lists I found on the internet.  This is in no way a complete list of items requested by our Military.  Items must be individual, sample size or individually wrapped.  No products containing aerosol  can be shipped.  Several items can be packed in sealed zip-lock sandwich size baggies for shipping.

*Fun Items:*

Short stories

Playing cards

Stationary & Envelopes with stamps

Puzzle Books & Word Puzzles

DVD’s

Articles (Sports/Comics/Community News)

Phone Calling card (international)

*Food Items:*

Seasonings & Spices - ex: Mrs. Dash, A1 or Hot Sauce

BBQ Sauce

Beef Jerky

Protein Power packets

Protein Bars

Meal Replacement bars (Tiger's Milk)

Hard Candy (Jolly Rangers/Life savers)

Gummy worms/bears

Jelly Beans & Hard Candy

Powered Gatorade, Kool-Aid - anything to make the water taste better

Microwave popcorn

Fun breakfast cereal bars

Packaged cookies individual (sugar/chocolate chip)

Vitamins

Ground coffee

Trail mix (small packets)

Anna's fruits & nuts packets (from Costco)

Dried fruit

Pringles chips

Small Packages Chips

Handi-snacks crackers (peanut butter & crackers, etc.)

Granola bars

Turkey jerky

Bread sticks

Chewing gum

Chewing gum to clean teeth

Tic Tacs

*Personal Hygiene:*

Deoderant/Anti perspirant

Tooth paste (sample size)

Disposable toothbrushes

Dental floss

Soap

Q-tips

Foot/body powder

Mach III Razor refills

Disposable Razors

Sunscreen

Insect Repellant

Toilet seat covers

Toilet Paper (10 sheets or small package)

Underwear

Black socks

Cheap electric razors with batteries

Disposable camera

Sanitary wipes/Baby wipes (personal size or placed in small sealed baggies)

Hygiene items for women

This is by no means a complete list of all the items being requested.  You can be creative with items you think will help our Men and Women in the Military, but please use “Common Sense”.

Greeting card/letter to recipient in an unsealed envelope. You may include a personal note signed by your group or by the individual's first name only. DO NOT include your last name or address for security reasons.

Our specific guidelines are directly from the military channels we have the privilege to serve. Let's all follow them so we are a blessing to our service personnel.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thats a awesome offer Todd.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Todd,

Can I get in?  If so I will get you a package out this week..


----------



## smokingjhawk (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm in !!!


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 11, 2010)

Very nice idea Todd.

We send care packages to our son often.  He is stationed in a small country on the gulf.  My wife does things like dehydrate and vacuum seal food, such as humus, vegetarian chili, home made cup-o-soup.  They ship light weight, and keep well in the hot climate. 

She has also done a recipe that takes dry roasted nuts, soaks them in hot sauce [Shiroka (sp?), aka rooster sauce] and then dehydrates them to dry them out.  Turns out pretty good.  Vacuums them for shipment.

Where he is deployed now, the calling card does not work -- but Skype does!  For about $30 he can call any cell phone or land line in the US.   Couple of years ago he was in Iraq and the only calling card he could use there was ATT (we bought one from Sam's for him).

Chocolate cookies do not fare too well in the heat.  Other cookies can easily arrive as cookie crumbs unless packed extremely well.


----------



## meateater (Nov 12, 2010)

That's great Todd. I'm working on my third and forth box right now myself.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 12, 2010)

Awesome Idea!!! Also if you already have an amazen smoker like me you can still get in to help our soldiers.

Just give the smoker package away as a Christmas gift to spread the gift of smoking! And to support one of our own...the newest member of the OTBS club

Todd Johnson!

SOB


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks like Beer-B-Q and smokingjhawk are in for the "Exchange".....THANKS GUYS!

My first "Care Package" was going to be sent to Stacks, a fellow SMF member, who is stationed in Kuwait.  Check out his posts on SMF.  I PM'd him and made the offer, but he declined because his tour is ending and will be home for Christmas.  Now, how can you beat that!

Stacks gave some great ideas and that's why I'm asking members to nominate a relative or friend who may need a "Care Package" sent to them.

Mike and Dale, What supplies have you guys sent?  I'll add them to the list.

THANKS!

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Todd for doing a great thing for our troops and for everyone supporting them.  We adopt a military family every year for Christmas and it is truly heartwarming to be able to help.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2010)

Great idea Todd !

One box could actually brighten the day of a whole Squad, or even a Platoon!

I enjoy posts from Stacks too---Good guy!

Bear


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 12, 2010)

Very very gesture Todd!!! I love the idea.


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 12, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Mike and Dale, What supplies have you guys sent?  I'll add them to the list.
> 
> Todd


Some of the things we have sent to our son:

finger nail clip

emory board

bottle of hot sauce (habanero)

toliet paper

microwave popcorn

ziplock bags

packages of Indian foods from the store.

ball point pens.

travel packets of kleenex.

q-tips

boxes of assorted band-aids

jar of peanut butter

crackers of various kinds

dehydrated foods:

apple slices

mango slices

hummus

salsa

bean salad

soups

vegetarian chili

"rooster" nuts

The dehydrated foods are nice because they are light to ship, keep well, and re-hydrate without much trouble.

Hummus is very good -- we make our own with various flavorings.  He can re-hydrate a little or a lot at a time.

The chili, the soups, and the popcorn require a microwave.  That is something that he has at his current station, but would not be available to troops who are downrange.

He also has access to Wi-fi internet connection, hence the ability to use Skype to call home.  Soldiers downrange would not have that until they came back to base.


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 12, 2010)

Someone asked me for the rooster nuts recipe.  Here it is:

MMMMM----- Recipe via Meal-Master (tm) v8.05
 
      Title: Rooster Hot Peanuts
 Categories: Dehydrator, Tested
      Yield: 16 Oz
 
      3 c  Dry roasted peanuts
           (whole 16 oz jar)
    1/2 c  Water
    1/4 c  Hot pepper sauce **
        ds Salt before dehydrating
 
  ** You can use what ever hot sauce you like. Our best results were
  from Sriracha hot chili sauce, also known as rooster sauce.  We have
  tried Crystals and Tabasco and did not like them as much.
 
  Place nuts in a 7 x 11 inch flat glass pan.  In measuring cup combine
  the water and hot sauce.  Mix well.  Pour over nuts. Stir every 30
  minutes to ensure even distribution of sauce.  Let marinate total of
  2 hours. Right before placing on dehydrator sprinkle nuts lightly
  with salt.
 
  Spread nuts evenly on regular dehydrating drying trays - do not
  overload each tray - spread to a single layer. (I have a Nesco
  dehydrator and one batch will use two of the trays)
 
  Dry in an electric dehydrator at 145 degrees for 10 hours -OR- until
  nuts are crunchy. Nuts will be more crunchy after they cool down but
  you want there to be a crunch while they are still warm.
 
  Store in an air tight container or vacuum seal.
 
  Tested often and included in Care Packages to our son with the Army

  in the mideast.
 
MMMMM


----------



## nakom (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks alot for the recipe!  Love these things.


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 12, 2010)

Count me in as well!!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 12, 2010)

I need some help finding Men and Women in the Military who could use a "Care Package" from home.

Please PM me if you have a person in-mind!!

THANKS!

Todd


----------



## meateater (Nov 12, 2010)

Todd, sorry for the delay. I have been busy at work and went out to Veterans Memorial Cemetery in Boulder City and walk around and read the markers. I do this every year. Here's what I've sent so far #1 and #2. I have #3 boxed and gonna fill another this week and get them sent off for T-day hopefully. #4 will be all spaghetti ingredients and some frisbees. Just remember dont sent toiletries and food unless you vacuum pack the food. Nothing like Brut flavored jerky to ruin your day. You can use the large flat rate box if they are out of FPO/APO boxes, same size. I have a troop of 100 living in tents with minimal and trying to help them keep active. GBOT's!

 PACKAGE #1
QTY ITEMS
4 ANTACID
2 DEODORANT
1 BODY POWDER
2 TOOTHBRUSH 5 PACK
2 TOOTHPASTE
1 HAND SANITIZER 3 PACK
2 BLISTEX
1 WET WIPES 3 PACK
2 RAZORS 10 PACK
1 HARD CANDY
1 FRUIT CHEWS
4 TAFFY
3 DVD'S
2 SMOKED OYSTERS
2 SARDINES
2 FOOT CREAM
13 MAGAZINES

PACKAGE #2
QTY ITEMS
24 HOTSAUCE 3 OZ.
2 DVD'S
3 TOOTSIE ROLLS
3 GUM
1 COTTON SWABS
3 HARD CANDY
10 SMALL TOWELS
4 SARDINES
4 SMOKED OYSTERS

PACKAGE # 3
QTY ITEMS
5 TOMATO PASTE
3 JAWBREAKERS
6 JELLO
4 PUDDING
10 SALAMI
4 JERKY
5 SPAGHETTI NOODLES
10 SPAGHETTI SAUCE PACKETS
10 PLAYING CARDS


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 12, 2010)

*Awesome Job **Mike!*

Todd


----------



## meateater (Nov 12, 2010)

I just realized this. 11/13/1942 was the day the five sullivan bros turned blue star to gold.


----------



## rdknb (Nov 12, 2010)

I am in, There are a lot of soldiers at Walter Reed that can use these.  You can send them to the Ward and the nurses will help in getting the stuff out.  If you have questions pm me

Warren


----------



## nwdave (Nov 12, 2010)

Another suggestion if you're near a base, contact the Base Chapel.  Around the holidays and for that matter, throughout the year, the familys left behind have a lot of problems keeping it together,   Every year we always had a giving tree for those in need and believe me, there's more need than you'd think.  If the young troops couldn't get their families into base housing (virtually impossible thanks to severe cutbacks, thanks to the fatcats in congress), it's a real struggle.  Even in base housing, it's a struggle.  Let's also look close to home.  Helping out the family can also bring a morale boost to the young troop overseas.

A hint, I couldn't have survived the chow overseas without the aid of "Louisana Hot Sauce", the serviceman's best friend.  My son has assured me that it hasn't changed in 30 years.  My father told me about this miracle food stuff, so.......


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 13, 2010)

NWDave said:


> A hint, I couldn't have survived the chow overseas without the aid of "Louisana Hot Sauce", the serviceman's best friend.  My son has assured me that it hasn't changed in 30 years.  My father told me about this miracle food stuff, so.......


My son agrees with that.  He helps out the chow with hot sauce.  Somewhere along the way, he got past me in his heat level.  My wife and I are "Jalapeno hot" but he goes for the habanero sauce.


----------



## meateater (Nov 13, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> NWDave said:
> 
> 
> > A hint, I couldn't have survived the chow overseas without the aid of "Louisana Hot Sauce", the serviceman's best friend.  My son has assured me that it hasn't changed in 30 years.  My father told me about this miracle food stuff, so.......
> ...




 I just sent a bunch of hot sauce and still have a case or two left. That's the next box.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 13, 2010)

THANKS GUYS!!

Warren and Dave, Great Ideas to Help Out At Home! 

We all just need to take take a minute of out busy schedule, and pay tribute to the Men and Women who serve or in our Military.

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 13, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> THANKS GUYS!!
> 
> Warren and Dave, Great Ideas to Help Out At Home!
> 
> ...


The Chaplain idea really does work. We have been adopting a family for several years and we get them from the Chaplain on Camp Pendleton. I also like the idea of the hospital and will contact the Navy Hospital in San Diego to see what those folks can use.  Two of our young friends are Navy Docs and I am sure they can help me too. Thanks again for what you are doing Todd,  Brian Mudd (see his thread too) and Mike and everyone else supporting our troops.


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 13, 2010)

I just got an email from my son who is deployed in the middle east.  In it he said:

There are folks here that would love to get smoked meats.  Like jerky? The more exotic the jerky the more interesting the jerky seems to be.  The Captain sitting next to me got some jerky from some friend and is doling it out to folks in our area.  A soldier in the row ahead of me receive deer jerky, buffalo and some other jerkys and he handed out samples as well.


----------



## bettylou42431 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for supporting our armed forces.  I am a Blue Star Mother and have a LOT of experience with overseas packages.  One hint that everyone needs to follow............do not ship bar soap with any type of food............I don't care how tightly the soap is wrapped or how tightly the food is package, you run a chance of all your food products tasting like soap.  This comes from the "voice of experience".


----------



## meateater (Nov 13, 2010)

bettylou42431 said:


> Thanks for supporting our armed forces.  I am a Blue Star Mother and have a LOT of experience with overseas packages.  One hint that everyone needs to follow............do not ship bar soap with any type of food............I don't care how tightly the soap is wrapped or how tightly the food is package, you run a chance of all your food products tasting like soap.  This comes from the "voice of experience".




 Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview. :) Have you tried vacuum packing either, That should cure the problem of contamination. Hope this helps.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 14, 2010)

Bump


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 15, 2010)

**** UPDATE ****

The following members have offered to exchange and/or send supplies for our Soldiers.  I also received confirmation from a local Boy Scout Troop that they were interested in collecting supplies for out Soldiers.  I still need help with Soldier's Names to send these "Care Packages" to.   We will post pics of our "Exchange", and I'll follow up with any news or pics from out troops.  For security reasons, I'll only use the soldier's first name and SMF Member's handle.

*Members for Exchanges or Offers to Send Supplies*

      Beer-B-Q

      RdKnB - Misc. Supplies

      Smokinjayhawk

      BigTrain74

      Cheesehead

      ECTO1

      Anonymous - Elk Jerky

      Fishwrestler

*Members Who Nominated Soldiers*

      Dale5351

      ECTO1

THANKS for all the pm's and emails of encouragement from members SMF and their friends!

The "Exchange" isn't over!

PM or email me if you want to exchange or nominate a Soldier for a 'Care Package".

Todd


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey Todd,

FYI some Mid Eastern Countries do not allow Pork or Pork By Products to be sent in as I understand it.


> *What are the rules or restrictions on mailing to APO/FPO addresses?*
> 
> For detailed information about mailing rules and regulations, please visit the US Postal Service website. Also, the members-only area of the Soldiers' Angels Forum has additional information on OPSEC security precautions, as well as things we've learned from experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 15, 2010)

THANKS PAUL!

Todd


----------



## meateater (Nov 15, 2010)

Just sent out two more boxes today full of spaghetti makings. 15#'s of noodles, 15 cans 6oz tomato paste and 30 packets of spaghetti sauce powder. I cant send a turkey but maybe this will help. I was amazed at the amount of people at the post office today sending care packages. We all just looked at each other and gave a smile, made me proud.


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok here is faze one of my care package I am going to pick up some more tommarow.  Off to a Comic Book Store ans Sams Club.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 17, 2010)

THANKS ECTO1!

I mentioned "Smokers For Soldiers" to my neighbor and he announced it at a Scout Troop meeting on Saturday.  They decided to pack up "Care Packages" of their own to be shipped out to Men and Women in our Military.  This is a GREAT Lesson for our kids

TJ


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 17, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Hey Todd,
> 
> FYI some Mid Eastern Countries do not allow Pork or Pork By Products to be sent in as I understand it.
> 
> ...


Dang it. I was gonna send about half of my video collection too. LOL


----------



## nwdave (Nov 17, 2010)

Another caution I can speak to having been on the receiving end a few times:  Chocolate or any other item that could be affected by extreme heat or cold.  If you decide to ship a Hersey Bar, put it in a ZipLoc.  M&M's might melt in your mouth, not your hand, but most other chocolate items do melt.  OR, when I was stationed in the hinterlands of Alaska and Iceland, we use to joke about white chocolate.  White comes about when the chocolate is subjected to freezing temperatures and turns kinda whitish.  Doesn't affect the taste, just the appearance.  Well, it was funny then........  Yes, it does apply to the area.  The high mountains of Afganistan get very cold in the winter time.

Don't worry if the cookies crumble.  They taste just as good.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 18, 2010)

Got (2) packages today!!

Thanks Beer-B-Q and Fishwrestler!!!

Lots of GREAT STUFF!

Todd


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 18, 2010)

Glad it arrived safe and in good shape...


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 18, 2010)

How about an exchange for some stuff for the Women in out military??

I picked a Woman in Afghanistan who is looking out for 6 other Women and would like some "Girlie Stuff".  Magazines and good smelling stuff appreciated.

THANKS!

Todd


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 18, 2010)

We just got an email from our son who is deployed in the middle east.  He said that all sorts of folks are coming by to borrow the measuring cups we sent him.  I wouldn't have thought they would have been that popular, but apparently so.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 18, 2010)

Just read all the post and I am feeling the love.

I am currently in the Military and have been for the past 18 years. I know from personal experience what this means.

Any thing you need Todd let me know.


----------



## meateater (Nov 18, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Got (2) packages today!!
> 
> Thanks Beer-B-Q and Fishwrestler!!!
> 
> ...


Todd, thanks for doing this, you and your wife and kids. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Gonna make some folks a little more comfortable these holidays.


----------



## meateater (Nov 18, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> Just read all the post and I am feeling the love.
> 
> I am currently in the Military and have been for the past 18 years. I know from personal experience what this means.
> 
> Any thing you need Todd let me know.




 Jake, Thank You.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 19, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> Just read all the post and I am feeling the love.
> 
> I am currently in the Military and have been for the past 18 years. I know from personal experience what this means.
> 
> Any thing you need Todd let me know.


Hey Jake!

Yea, Find me a contact you know overseas who needs a "Care Package"?

THANKS!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> Just read all the post and I am feeling the love.
> 
> I am currently in the Military and have been for the past 18 years. I know from personal experience what this means.
> 
> Any thing you need Todd let me know.




Thank You For Your Service Jake!

I didn't know you were that young to still be in the service.

I was in during the old days!!!

No----Not flintlocks!!!!

I never got anything sent to me in Vietnam, except letters.

I got 231 letters from my wife in 217 days.

Mail wasn't what it is today. No email either!

The mail would stack up when we were out in the boonies.

Sometimes we'd come back to base camp & there'd be 15 or more letters for me (14 from her--LOL).

This is some great stuff Todd & others are doing!!!

Bear


----------



## texacajun (Nov 19, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Texacajun said:
> 
> 
> > Just read all the post and I am feeling the love.
> ...


Todd

I will get you a contact for someone i know as soon as i can and pm you with it.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 19, 2010)

> Thank You For Your Service Jake!
> 
> I didn't know you were that young to still be in the service.
> 
> ...


Bear

Thanks for the comments.

I bet you where in when their where only 2 commands (mount and dismount) LOL

I am planing on doing it for many more years.

My dad is a Vietnam Vet. I still carry his Vietnam Zippo on me all the time. It has my mom and his name engraved on it. Its one of the my most prized things.

And thanks from one Vet to the next Bear!


----------



## squirrel (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh yea! I'll do a "girl" box! Would love to! Yet another good reason to make a trip to Victoria's Secret! Woohoo! I'll scan the internet for what a military gal might need.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Oh yea! I'll do a "girl" box! Would love to! Yet another good reason to make a trip to Victoria's Secret! Woohoo! I'll scan the internet for what a military gal might need.


That is the cutest little squirrel I ever saw, except for the one I saw of a squirrel standing on a cliff while rock climbing.




Texacajun said:


> > Thank You For Your Service Jake!
> >
> > I didn't know you were that young to still be in the service.
> >
> ...


Thanks Jake.

I was in right after they changed the command "Retreat" to "Advance to the rear".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hang on to that lighter!

That's awesome that you have that!

I lost mine a long time ago---I think I left in on a bar, about 5 years after I got home. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It had a Map of Southeast Asia on one side & my Name & Unit on the other.

Say Hi & Welcome Home to your Dad from me.

Bear


----------



## texacajun (Nov 19, 2010)

Will do Bear. Thank you for all your sacrifices


----------



## nwdave (Nov 19, 2010)

It would appear that there are several on this site who have chewed the same dirt.  Oooorah.  I'm glad to see we're taking care of this generation of warriors.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 20, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> > Thank You For Your Service Jake!
> >
> > I didn't know you were that young to still be in the service.
> >
> ...


LOL! Jake that was a good one! Poor sweet Bear!

Thanks to you guys and gals for all you do to keep the rest of us safe.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 21, 2010)

*Boy Scouts dropped off a bunch of stuff, Neighbors dropped of their Halloween candy  & My Wife got a bunch of stuff at Target*







*I was able to pick up all of this stuff for "Free" or "Almost Free" after rebates from Menards + My Kids donated their Halloween Candy*







Thanks to Everyone who supported my donation drive!

Looks like I've got (5) exchanges to go.  If you want to do an exchange, PM me.

I'm still looking for some names to send "Care Packages" to.  PM me if you want one sent to a friend or relative you know.

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 21, 2010)

*****UPDATE****

Squirrel is sending (2) Girlie Packages!!!

THANK YOU!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2010)

That's just plain Awesome of you, Todd & others.

I'm honored to be on the same forum with you all !!!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Nov 21, 2010)

That is just plain awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Just wish we could help them all out.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 22, 2010)

My 6 year old son wrote this letter to a Soldier and I just had to post it!!!

Todd


----------



## eman (Nov 22, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> My 6 year old son wrote this letter to a Soldier and I just had to post it!!!
> 
> Todd


Todd , You really need to make a copy of that one and save it for your son .

 Bet he'll apprecate it when he gets of age.


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok I just sent my package off wife got some pics of the final send off wife took the camera to work so will post when i get my camera back from the misses.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 22, 2010)

eman,

My wife made a copy and I also scanned the letter into my computer.  My wife posted it on her Facebook page.

ECTO1,

Fantastic!  Your cousin will appreciate it!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> My 6 year old son wrote this letter to a Soldier and I just had to post it!!!
> 
> Todd


Blond hair, blue eyes, and a writer to boot!

You could get him a part time job at Hallmark, writing cards to soldiers.

They're gonna love that letter!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Nov 22, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> My 6 year old son wrote this letter to a Soldier and I just had to post it!!!
> 
> Todd


Drew, thanks for writing that letter to our soldiers, your gonna make a bunch of them happy.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 22, 2010)

We decided to make copies of both letters from my kids, and the one Fishwrestler sent from his kids, and put them in every box.

We packed (6) "Care Packages" to be shipped out to Soldiers this week.


----------



## fishwrestler (Nov 22, 2010)

Todd,

Looks great. My kids are really excited that their letter is going in all the boxes. I got the [font='Trebuchet MS', Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A-MAZE-N-SMOKER [/font]today looking forward to using it soon.

Thanks again for doing this kudos go out to you for your time and effort and product give away.

Robert and Family


----------



## texacajun (Nov 24, 2010)

Todd

 I sent you a PM with a couple of deployed soldiers addresses for care packages.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 24, 2010)

Packages coming from Cheesehead and Smokingjhawk...THANKS GUYS!

Your A-MAZE-N-SMOKERS are on the way!

Todd


----------



## 0331grunt (Nov 24, 2010)

Todd, I served in Iraq and think this is AWESOME!!  I will get you a couple of names when I can.  I know they will appreciate this!  I will send you some stuff as well just as soon as I can.  Won't make it by Turkey Day, but any time a care package comes in it is a GREAT DAY!!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Craig!

Looking forward to you packages and names

TJ


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey Todd,

Those are good looking boys you have.   Look like they are at the age where they are really enjoyable.  Just wait.  In about 5 years, they will decide that they know it all.  After another 5-10 years, they'll relearn that Dad is really an ok guy:-}}


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 24, 2010)

HEY SQUIRRELLY GIRL!!

Got your packages, but afraid to touch!

"Girlie Stuff Inside"







THANKS!

TJ


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 26, 2010)

Box of goodies for the soldiers came in today.







Thanks Smokingjhawk!

Todd


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Got my amazing smoker in the exchange today .  Thanks Todd will post a review as soon as I try it out and will send a few more packages just for good measure.


----------



## smokingjhawk (Nov 26, 2010)

Todd

Got the A-MAZE-N today can't wait to use it!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you for the opportunity to participate in this wonderful gesture.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 27, 2010)

Another Box Today for The Soldiers







THANKS Cheesehead!

Todd


----------



## squirrel (Nov 27, 2010)

Don't look!!! It will burn your eyes! Glad they made it okay and glad I could help. It was kinda fun seeing how much stuff I could cram in two boxes.

Quote:


TJohnson said:


> HEY SQUIRRELLY GIRL!!
> 
> Got your packages, but afraid to touch!
> 
> ...


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 27, 2010)

Todd,

Got the A-MAZE-N today Thank you very much I can't wait to give it a try!

Jeff


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 27, 2010)

This is the right time of year to be using it for cold smoking of cheese.  It is really great for that.


----------



## meateater (Nov 28, 2010)

It's great to see folks stepping up for the soldiers.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 17, 2010)

Here's the final post for my "Smokers For Soldiers Exchange".

A total of 15 care packages were sent out to Soldiers for the Holidays.

Thanks to all those who exchanged with me, those who sent packages, those who gave names of Soldiers, the local Boy Scouts and My Wife & Kids for helping out.

Most of all, Thanks to All The Brave Men and Women in the Armed Forces who Protect Us Every Day!

GOD BLESS THE USA!!


----------



## meateater (Dec 17, 2010)

Bless all those that contributed, Thanks Todd for doing that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank You Todd & others for a lot of great work!

And May God Bess ALL of Our Troops & Their Families!!!

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Jan 6, 2011)

Great job Toddster!


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is a reply (mainly for Todd) from my son who is deployed to a small country on the gulf in the middle east.

Written 29Dec10.



> Dad must have given my name to folks offering to send care packages to troops.  I received my seond today.  They're filled to the top with candy, popcorn (microwave and popcorn balls), playing cards, hand sanitizer, kleenex packs, deoderant, bars of soap and even jars of spices!  Holly Cow!
> 
> This seems almost too much of a good thing.  I'll be sure to give out as much as I can.  So I suppose I will donate some of the toiletries to the Red Cross at the air terminal, where they have bins for airmen, soldiers and marines returning to or from theater.  The hand sanitzer & soap will go and the lounge there could use the candy and a few of the popcorn packs.



So special thanks to Todd and to those who sent him things to mail out.

BTW, for anyone who has a distant relative -- especially someone deployed, SKYPE is a good thing.  We used my little notebook that has a built in webcam to let my son have video of our family gathering on Christmas Evening.  He doesn't have a webcam, so we could not see him but he appreciated being able to see his wife and the rest of us.   Calls from one SKYPE computer to another are free.  For a fee of about $30 per year, he can use SKYPE to call any landline or cell phone in the US.


----------



## 0331grunt (Jan 8, 2011)

Todd, my brother in law said thank you!  He really enjoyed the stuff you sent, especially the letters from the kids. 

I wanted to say thank you for doing this as well.  Great thing!!


----------

